
Even the military may not be enough to protect an endangered Amazon tribe - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/even-the-military-may-not-be-enough-to-protect-an-endangered-amazon-tribe/2015/11/07/676c72f2-4789-11e5-9f53-d1e3ddfd0cda_story.html
======
prophet_
>> That is a problem because the “non-contacted” tribal members have low
immunity to infections such as the flu and can die after exposure to
outsiders.

"Washington Post journalists were given rare permission by the tribe to visit
the Awá reserve."

That's part of the problem.

